# Should I buy 04 tt 150ps auto



## Rinalsa (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi guys,

New here. Test driving a 04 plate tt 150ps tip auto tomo with 60k on the clock, no cambelt change but told he can do this and sell me car for £5850 with mot/tax.

Quick questions, are there gear box issues with these, any other things I should look out for? Thoughts on price 2 owners inc demonstrator, perfect inside out, worry is under the bonnet, gears, electrics...

Thanks in advance

Steven


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Seems expensive for a 150?? Or am I wrong? Not looked in ages.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

thats a lot of money for a 04 150

1 k more got me a 240 on 05 plate,


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  price defo looks a bit high


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steven, Welcome to the TTF..

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*

Hoggy.


----------



## Rinalsa (Sep 16, 2013)

hi guys,

the car drove extremely nicely but had no service book. called audi and service at 20k and 57k. price inc cam/water pump £5750...

is that worrying on no service book or the fact only 20k and 57k?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rinalsa, As others have said, expensive for a 150 & wouldn't think about any thing less than a 225. 
It has missed some services & I wonder what was done at 57k miles, DSG auto box oil/filter etc ?
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

quick answere,,, no,, not worth half of that price,, 150 is waste of time


----------



## mario_blue_eyes (Sep 15, 2013)

Looking for a tt myself, and from my experience that car sounds expensive. What is more worrying is the lack of history. History means everything to a car thats nearly 10 years old.


----------



## Rinalsa (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys. Are there any on here you would recommend. Can't get on the sales bit. Max max budget 6500£


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

you will get the very latest and damn near the best MK1 TT ( 225/240) ) ever made for that money 8)


----------



## corv (May 23, 2013)

Rinalsa said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Are there any on here you would recommend. Can't get on the sales bit. Max max budget 6500£


I would be looking at the cars that other members have for sale. You could even create a wanted ad. The members fee isn't much at all in the grand scheme of things. You won't get better than another enthusiasts car, no matter what make it is.


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello mate, mine is up for sale and in your budget, up for £5750 and last three owners from this site 
Exceptional example and very well cared for, it's in the for sale section with a link to eBay listing mate, let me know if your interested.

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

eBay link for those interested - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141065626597? ... 26_rdc%3D1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rinalsa (Sep 16, 2013)

looks lovely mate, where are you based? i'm in Glasgow.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

just North of London.. get him to bring it up !!!


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

Evening mate, sorry, yes, Hitchin, Hertfordshire.

If travel was paid for if gladly bring it to you. To be fair I think you'd enjoy the drive back more though so it would be worth the trip for you to collect it


----------



## Rinalsa (Sep 16, 2013)

couple of questions:
You mentioned you are putting six months tax on it is this still the case? 
Is there anything needing done? (that doesn't bother me would just rather know)
Best price, bear in mind if I had to collect it would be £100 on train and then £75 on fuel plus it's an '02 plate with 75k and I am looking at similar/cheaper priced 04-06 plates with 60k (you can email me [email protected])

thanks,
S


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

I will email you.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hey !!! thats not fair,, we want to know what happens  
( at least keep us informed :wink: )


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

Lol, he's not interested at the moment and made a very good offer to him, that may change if he can't find anything more local. 
It is a long way to travel so can't blame him. 
I'm sure someone wants my lovely car


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Fair doos , but people have to be prepared to travel for the right car , especially if they live in Scaotland , I flew down to Gatwick for my one ,,,,,,, when I saw it drive in I knew immediatly I was going to buy it ,,,,,,,,, and I still remamber the 400 mile drive home !!!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

There must be literally hundreds of TTs though. Long way to go. In my experience if people are genuinely interested they ring. I've never sold a car to anyone who sent an enquiry email. Once to someone who pmed me though.


----------



## capnjapseye (Jul 28, 2013)

The TT is certainly not as scarce as rocking horse droppings. Loads available. My thought train is: decide which model then find a low mileage one. Easy.


----------



## Rinalsa (Sep 16, 2013)

still looking guys. It was a little older than I wanted and I offered a fair price IMO. Drive wasn't an issue but it adds to the cost and I would want new alloys for it.

anyone else has a good one give me a shout, loads on ebay but would prefer one like bobbins with proven work done...

thanks,
S


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

Cheers mate, will let the eBay run and see what happens, if it doesn't go we can chat if you want. 
Thanks


----------



## capnjapseye (Jul 28, 2013)

capnjapseye said:


> The TT is certainly not as scarce as rocking horse droppings. Loads available. My thought train is: decide which model then find a low mileage one. Easy.


3.2V6
Low mileage
Most probably DSG
Black, red, blue


----------



## Rinalsa (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay bobbin, let me know if it doesn't go. I am doing a show in leamington spa (work related) Saturday and Sunday so that's prob as close as I'll be I in the next few weeks. Only 60 miles from you?


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

Will do mate. I'll be around the weekend as well. 
Cheers


----------

